# Huge Elba,AL Buck



## BWCA (Jan 14, 2006)

This deer was said to have been killed by dog hunters in Elba,Al(south alabama).I was told the deer scored in the 170,s


----------



## striper commander (Jan 14, 2006)

Nice booner, Do you know what county it came from.


----------



## BWCA (Jan 14, 2006)

Elba is in Coffee county.Northwest of Dothan.


----------



## littlebigtires (Jan 14, 2006)

wow.nice buck.when was this hoss killed?has anyone heard about another AL buck that was killed? i saw a picture of it in a barber shop. it was a typical 12 pt. said it scored around 190! it had a 25 in. inside spread.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Jan 14, 2006)

That's a beauty


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 14, 2006)

Thats a good one......Look how FAT he is....


----------



## WSB (Jan 14, 2006)

Nice buck!


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 14, 2006)

GOOD NIGHT!!


----------



## Dub (Jan 15, 2006)

Great buck.

I see a tree stand in the truck also....wonder if he was, in fact, dogging them or was he hunting from a tree stand....or a combination of both?


----------



## kevincox (Jan 15, 2006)

That is a MONSTER


----------



## kcausey (Jan 15, 2006)

*Just Glad*

I'm just glad that 1/2 of the member haven't tried to analyze this one enough to "make" it a fake.  Like......"his knuckles are a little to big in reference to his left ear."
KIP


----------



## CAL (Jan 15, 2006)

That is quite a deer.I wish I could have heard the race!I know an old ranging buck like that can put on a race!!


----------



## t bird (Jan 15, 2006)

He oughta make the books!!!!!!!!!!  Huge deer!!!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 15, 2006)

Sweet Lord that is a fine beast


----------



## leo (Jan 16, 2006)

*Yes sir, thats an awesome rack*

Thanks BWCA, for the pics


----------



## LJay (Jan 18, 2006)

Whoooooo Wheeeee!!!!!


----------



## Jasper (Jan 18, 2006)

S
T
U
D
!


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Jan 19, 2006)

awsome buck


----------



## Win270Brown (Jan 19, 2006)

Dang that's a nice one!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 19, 2006)

Now thats a Hoss. Didn't know they grew them that big in Bama.


----------



## Wolfhound (Jan 19, 2006)

Awesome deer. I bet the race behind that hoss was a good one!


----------



## Bruz (Jan 19, 2006)

Great Buck....

If they were dogging it better had been before January 15th....Coffee County's Dog Days are over then.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 19, 2006)

big toebig toebig toebig toe.


----------



## Abolt20 (Jan 19, 2006)

That's a nice one.


----------



## stringpuller (Jan 19, 2006)

*You are  right*



			
				littlebigtires said:
			
		

> wow.nice buck.when was this hoss killed?has anyone heard about another AL buck that was killed? i saw a picture of it in a barber shop. it was a typical 12 pt. said it scored around 190! it had a 25 in. inside spread.


 

The buck was a bow kill , it was killed in Bulloch County.


----------



## stringpuller (Jan 19, 2006)

*Here is another*

This picture shows the width.


----------



## Dub (Jan 22, 2006)

stringpuller said:
			
		

> This picture shows the width.




Oh my.......I'm speachless!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Jan 22, 2006)

nice buck


----------



## Timbo (Jan 22, 2006)

"Man,talk about being in the right place at the right time".


----------

